# "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code?



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

Hi,

Ich hatte echt gehofft meinen Wechsel der Hardware ohne Probleme vollziehen zu können, nachdem ja alles andere kaputt ging und ich endlich alles mit HWV geklärt gekriegt habe.

Also gings heute zu Caseking, neue Cpu, Graka und NT geholt. Das Board habe ich mir woanders besorgt, als B-Ware, was vlt ein Fehler war....

Jedenfalls habe ich alles fein säuberlichst zusammengebaut und jetzte startet er nicht. Mit dem Fehlercode 00 und einer leuchtenden CPU-LED. Die Verkabelung habe ich geprüft.

Wenn man den CPU-Strom abklemmt, dann leuchtet nur die CPU-LED ohne Codeanzeige. Was mir auch noch auffiel ist, dass bei komplettem Anschluss aber auch mein Ram, der ja eigentlich kräftig blau blinken müsste, nur ganz schwach blinkt. Also mit Licht kaum sichtbar.

Ideen oder bin ich schonwieder vom Pech verfolgt?

P.S. habe schon das Bios via USB Flash aktualisiert....


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*

Hi, 

hast du schon mal ausprobiert, hinten am Mainboard den CLR_CMOS Taster zu betätigen um das BIOS komplett zu resetten ?
Da das Mainbaord ja wie du schreibst B-Ware ist, wurden im BIOS evtl. ein paar Einstellungen vom Vorbesitzer gemacht, die bei dir zu Problemen führen....


Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*

Jup reset und aktualisierung des bios, bringt beides nischt.... ;(


----------



## ColorMe (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*

Mach einfach folgendes:
-Entferne jegliche Hardware vom Board (CPU, RAM, NT etc.)
-Entferne die Bios Batterie.
-Drücke den Power-Button für 5 sek.
-Nun drückst du den CMOS Clear Button für 10sek.

-Nun lässt du das Teil mal über nacht liegen (hierzu empfiehlt sich er der mitgelieferte Karton)

-Nun CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte draufstehen (keine HDD)
-Maus und Keyboard
-Jetzt verbindest du die Grafikkarte mit dem NT
-Nun den 12V mit dem Motherboard.
-12Pin zum Motherboard und die PSU.

-Einschalten.
-Nun sollte alles klappen.
-Nochmal ausschalten und HDD anstecken.

Fertig!

Sollten nun wieder funktionieren und ohne murren laufen.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*

hmm, hast du auch schon versucht, auf das andere BIOS umzustellen, also von BIOS 1 zu BIOS 2 oder umgekehrt ? Unten rechts am Mainboard befindet sich der Knopf zum Umschalten von BIOS 1 zu BIOS 2 und umgekehrt...
Vielleicht bereitet das BIOS selbst ja auch das Problem und funktioniert mit einer etwas älteren Version wieder bzw. bootet zumindest


----------



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Mach einfach folgendes:
> -Entferne jegliche Hardware vom Board (CPU, RAM, NT etc.)
> -Entferne die Bios Batterie.
> -Drücke den Power-Button für 5 sek.
> ...


 

Wieso weshalb warum? Das klingt für mich doch schon sehr abenteuerlich.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*



the.hai schrieb:


> Wieso weshalb warum? Das klingt für mich doch schon sehr abenteuerlich.


 
Nicht nur für dich.


----------



## ColorMe (23. November 2012)

Ganz einfach weil es hilft:

Tada


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

*AW: "neues" Rampage IV Extreme.... CPU LED + "00" Code???*

Kommt 00 nachdem der normale Post durchlaufen ist ?

um es vorweg zu nehmen ...00 kommt wenn der rechner von einen device versucht zu booten auf dem kein OS ist (eingesteckter USB stick zb  der dann in der bootreihenfolge dran ist )


----------



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

Ich werde es mal grob machen, aber bei deinem link vermute ich das eher der erwähnte dreck unterm cpu schuld war^^


> Now that I removed the processor I saw a small speck of dirt (or thermal  paste, not sure) in between the processor and the socket so I guess  that's the problem, gonna put it all back together tomorrow and see if  it works. http://rog.asus.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.png


danke erstmal, ich probiers, was hab ich schon zu verlieren, rma gibts eh erst am montag 




True Monkey schrieb:


> Kommt 00 nachdem der normale Post durchlaufen ist ?


 
Nope, er kommt sofort, kein post, kein peep, kein garnichts


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

mist ......cpu tot 
Endweder das oder pin im so.verbogen bzw einer hat keinen richtigen Kontakt 

Mach mal den Bügel auf und rappel die CPu ein klein wenig im rahmen hin und her so das die Pins sich richtig ausrichten vllt hast du ja Glück


----------



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> mist ......cpu tot
> Endweder das oder pin im so.verbogen bzw einer hat keinen richtigen Kontakt
> 
> Mach mal den Bügel auf und rappel die CPu ein klein wenig im rahmen hin und her so das die Pins sich richtig ausrichten vllt hast du ja Glück


 
EHRLICH? ^^

Gerüttelt habe ich leider schon versucht, hatte sie auch schon mehrmals draußen. sprich der kontaktfehler sollte ausugemerzt sein. ich konnte auch keine schiefen pins erkennen, das hatte ich sofort geprüft, weils ja ein b-ware board is.

nun is die frage was ich zuerst mache... also eher board oder cpu? muss ich guggn das ich nächste woche nochmal zu caseking komme und die die cpu prüfen.... ich bin wie vom pech verfolgt...


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

Bei dem fehlerbild ist es schwierig zu sagen was es ist.

Das letzte mal als ich 00 hatte und das sys keinen mucks machte war die CPu durch .....980x
Von daher tippe ich eher auf die CPU aber kann genauso gut das Board sein 

Da wirst du um ein testen nicht herumkommen


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

Ich würde auf Board tippen aber CPU kann natürlich auch sein. Das musst du einfach mal testen. Anders geht es nicht. Auf gut Glück umtauschen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. November 2012)

hast du zufällig noch ein anderes NT da ? 

Mir fällt gerade ein ich hatte letztesmal ein asus mit einem AMD mit dem gleichen fehler und das habe ich dann seltsamerweise mit einem anderen NT zum laufen gebracht.
Falls du ein Multimeter hast ...

Stromspannung eines Netzteils überprüfen - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe


----------



## the.hai (23. November 2012)

Aber das netzteil is doch auch nagelneu^^

ich mess das aber übers wochenende mal durch. ich geh dann erstmal das board an, weil ichs mir bei ner cpu nicht vorstellen kann und board auch länger dauert.

wegen einschicken etc. . für die cpu fehlt mir bis mittwoch die zeit, sie bei caseking vorbeizubringen.


----------



## the.hai (24. November 2012)

so, haatte jetzte auch die "abenteuer"methode probiert....fehler bleibt bestehen....00+cpu led


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (24. November 2012)

Und mein Vorschlag aus Post #5 hast du auch schon mal ausprobiert ?


----------



## the.hai (24. November 2012)

jup, auch schon probiert, aber so ohne rückmeldung vom mobo isses doof, da weiß man ja nie ob irgendwas geklappt hat. beim biosflash hingegen lief alles wie beschrieben, also blinken der leds usw^^

aber naja ich tausch erstmal das board  is ja erst mein 5. x79er.....


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (24. November 2012)

normalerweise sollte dann eine LED leuchten, welches BIOS zur Zeit genutzt wird (unten etwa mittig am Mainbaord direkt rechts neben dem OPT_FAN2 Anschluss), steht "BIOS1_LED / BIOS2_LED". 
Naja, das Board sollte ja eigentlich, auch wenn es B-Ware ist, vor dem Weiterverkauf aufjedenfall gründlich überprüft werden...Die PINS im Sockel sind auch alle ok ? Keine verbogen ?
Ich hab übrigens auch das Asus Rampage IV Extreme und bisher absolut keine Probleme damit


----------

